# Alternate EQ Processors



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Any body familiar with the Elemental Designs eQ.2? 

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_123&products_id=657


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, I've heard of it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

i actually have it and use it daily. I only use the subsonic filter feature though. Also if you do get it. I would keep it on the whole time it is being used because the auto feature is stupid. the bass will be delayed or a random bass note will be played because the EQ will turn on when it senses bass frequencies.


----------

